
How to Make US Broadband Competitive - Quickly and Cheaply - drm237
http://www.blogmaverick.com/2008/04/10/how-to-make-us-broadband-competitive-quickly-and-cheaply/
======
goofygrin
I only have analog basic cable at home. I use a myth server with three tuner
cards (QAM and regular analog) as my PVR solution.

If TW required me to get a converter box, I'd likely drop them immediately.
They recently (in this last bill) showed that the cost to rent a converter box
(dual tuner HD DVR) is now $14 a month. Considering I'd need one for every TV
in my house, that would effectively quadruple my cable bill! (I've got TVs
that aren't hooked to the myth server, they simply plug into the wall and get
TV).

ETA: I don't use TW for my internet anyway. I used to, but it was constantly
down. Now I use AT&T DSL (dry loop) and it's a little slower on the top end,
but it's not failed yet, AND it's $20 a month cheaper.

ETA2: I used to try and get the TV over firewire to my mythbox, but TW has
blocked firewire output for _everything_ but the locals, so firewire is not an
option.

~~~
freax
> _the cost to rent a converter box (dual tuner HD DVR) is now $14 a month.
> Considering I'd need one for every TV in my house, that would effectively
> quadruple my cable bill!_

Good Lord. I can only imagine the fearsome startups you'd lead if you could
just kick that massive TV habit.

